# infertility and low estrogen levels



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

I just found out I have low estrogen levels and I am not ovulating. I am waiting to see the gynecologist. Appointment not till late August. Just wondering has anyone had the problem of low estrogen levels. Have you had success with pregnancy with proper treatment. I would love to hear some success stories. If anyone can give me some optimism it would be great. Thanks


----------



## Hanini (Oct 16, 2003)

Hello,Not sure if I can help but I will tell you my story. I was on the birth control pill for almost 10 years before deciding to stop and try to have a baby. Turns out because I was on it so long my body was screwed up. I'm Canadian but living overseas. It is easier here to see a gynecologist here because it is different from Canada. I can't believe you have to wait until August. Anyway, my doc said my hormone levels were fine but the lining inside needed to shed to regulate ovulations otherwise it would be impossible to get pregnant. So she gave me medication to basically make me mensruate. It took almost 6 months to be sort of regular but my husband and I just found out we are 5 weeks pregnant!!!!!! So keep your head up and good luck with the appointment! I think they can give you medication for hormones. Good Luck!


----------

